#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Αναγνώριση τίτλου από Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο από ΔΟΑΤΑΠ (πρώην ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ)

## Civilmadness

Καλημέρα, είμαι απόφοιτος πολιτικός μηχανικός σε διαδικασία αναγνωρισης του πτυχίου μου απο τον ΔΟΑΤΑΠ, και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν μπορεί κάποιος που έχει περάσει την διαδικασία αντιστοιχίας και ισοτιμίας να με κατατοπίσει ως προς την επιλογή της πολυτεχνικής σχολής πολιτικών μηχανικών Ελλάδας. Εχω πτυχίο Bsc in Civil Engineering 2:1 (Honours) 3ετες απο University of Coventry και 4ετες MEng in civil Engineering First (Honours) University of Greenwich. Ο βασικός μου προβληματισμος έγκειται στο πως θα αντιστοιχίσω τα μαθήματα που έχω παρακολουθήσει σε σχέση με τα αντίστοιχα της Ελλάδας μιας και η δομή τους διαφέρει σε σχέση με εδώ και εάν πρέπει να κοιτάξω κυρίως την αντιστοιχία των μαθημάτων κορμού των ελληνικών σχολών μιάς και ο συνολικός αριθμός τους ειναι μεγαλύτερος απο αυτών που έχει μια σχολή εξωτερικού. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια.

----------

